# Manueller upload für Windowsuser?



## Centaury (9. März 2005)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit einem manuellen upload für die Windowsuser aus???
So wie ich das bis jetzt rausgefunden habe auf euren Seiten, geht es doch hauptsächlich um die "SavedVariabls.lua"-Datei... richtig???

Währe es dann eventuell möglich, für diejenigen, die nicht gewillt sind ihre Ports freizuschalten für den automatischen Upload, so etwas wie für die Linux und Mac Leute zu machen???
Oder kann man als Windowsuser auch einfach die Datei über diesen Uploader auf Herold stehen, damit das jeweilige Spielerprofil mit in die Datenbank kommt???

Währe zumindest schön, wenns so funktionieren würde. Denn ich finde die Idee und die Ausführung des Ganzen hier echt eine geniale Sache, aber dafür den Vollzugriff über den Port 21 FTP gewähren, ist mir ein bischen zu heikel...


Gruß Cent


----------



## Regnor (9. März 2005)

Hallo, sicher kannst du mit Windows den manuellen Upload auch nutzen.



			
				Centaury schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts eigentlich mit einem manuellen upload für die Windowsuser aus???
> So wie ich das bis jetzt rausgefunden habe auf euren Seiten, geht es doch hauptsächlich um die "SavedVariabls.lua"-Datei... richtig???
> 
> Währe es dann eventuell möglich, für diejenigen, die nicht gewillt sind ihre Ports freizuschalten für den automatischen Upload, so etwas wie für die Linux und Mac Leute zu machen???
> ...


----------



## Centaury (9. März 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, sicher kannst du mit Windows den manuellen Upload auch nutzen.
> [post="82741"][/post]​




SUPER  *freu*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort...
Das gibt ein dickes Plus für euren Support hier...
Findet man echt selten....

*centdersichfreutbaldseincharakterprofilonlinezustellen*


Gruß Cent


----------



## Regnor (9. März 2005)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke für die Blumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nochwas zu den Einstellungen.
Der Port21 ist der Default FTP Port und kann eigentlich ohne bedenken geöffnet werden. Kannst ihn ja auch nur für ausgehende Verbindungen öffnen oder bei einer Personal Firewall an BLASC binden. Das sollte also kein Problem sein. Denn ohne den BLASC Client kann die Wissensdatenbank nicht gefüttert werden.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Centaury (9. März 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> danke für die Blumen
> ...




Nah ok, ich werds mal durchtesten zuhause...

Sobald Blasc korekt installiert ist und neben WoW läuft, wird nach beenden die Datei doch immer aktualisiert, oder???

Gruß Cent


----------



## Regnor (9. März 2005)

Das ist richtig.
BLASC aktualisiert deine Daten und die Wissensdatenbank nach dem beenden von WoW.


----------



## Centaury (9. März 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist richtig.
> BLASC aktualisiert deine Daten und die Wissensdatenbank nach dem beenden von WoW.
> [post="82753"][/post]​



Ok, 

danke für die Hilfe schonmal an dieser Stelle...

Ich werd das heute oder morgen mal testen und sehen, was das beste für mein Netzwerk zuhause (6Rechner+ 1Server) und für mein Gewissen ist...

Ich poste dann hier nochmal rein, wei es gelaufen ist...

Aber jetzt muss ich echt mal was tun... 
Nur gut das mein Chef heute auf Schulung weg ist  *grins*

Bis demnächst also

Gruß Cent


----------

